# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Исправят ли неточности в русском переводе ШБ?

## Константин Федоров

Недавно читаю на английском, и уже 2 серьезных неточности нашел

*1.2.23*
Английский: 


> Creation is made possible by Brahm?’s quality of passion and his endeavor, it is maintained by the goodness of Vi??u, and when it requires to be destroyed, Lord ?iva does it by the t???avan?tya.


В английской версии творение возможно посредством качества страсти Брахмы и его работой, а поддерживается оно доброделью Вишну. В русском переводе Брахмы вообще нет, а творит Вишну, посредством благости:




> Благость Вишну делает возможным творение, а функцию разрушителя выполняет посредством тандава-нритьи Господь Шива.


*Предисловие* Брахман предлагает пищу 4 раза, в русском переводе 3 раза.



> Около полуночи, когда все обитатели дома крепко спали, закрывшись в своих комнатах, а брахман-паломник *третий раз* предлагал Божеству приготовленную им пищу, мальчик-Господь опять появился перед ним и испортил подношение. Тогда брахман заплакал, но, поскольку все спали, никто его не услышал. На этот раз ребенок-Господь раскрыл удачливому брахману Свое тождество с Самим Кришной.





> Once a pilgrim br?hma?a was received at the house of Jagann?tha Mi?ra, and when he *was offering* food to the Godhead, the Lord appeared before him and partook of the prepared food. The eatables had to be rejected because the child touched them, and so the br?hma?a *had to make another preparation*. The next time the same thing happened, and when this happened repeatedly for *the third time*, the baby was finally put to bed. At about twelve at night when all the members of the house were fast asleep within their closed rooms, the pilgrim *br?hma?a offered* his specially prepared foods to the Deity, and, in the same way, the baby Lord appeared before the pilgrim and spoiled his offerings.


Общий посыл в русском переводе верный, но очень хочется точности.

----------


## vijitatma das

А том, который Вы читаете, в каком году напечатан? Дело в том, что в издательстве подготовлен и ждет своего часа новый, улучшенный перевод, в котором исправлены многие неточности старого перевода (который преданные делали еще в 80-х годах), а несколько лет назад Первую песнь стали печатать с обновленным предисловием. Возможно Ваш том выпущен раньше. Когда выйдет новый перевод Первой песни полностью, сказать трудно.

----------


## Константин Федоров

напечатана в 2009 г. 
copyright 1990.

На сайте vedabase.io так же. Это вообще официальный ресурс ББТ?

----------


## vijitatma das

> напечатана в 2009 г. 
> copyright 1990.


Не помню уже, в 2009 печатали с обновленным предисловием или нет. Но могу переслать Ваше замечание в конференцию.




> На сайте vedabase.io так же. Это вообще официальный ресурс ББТ?


Да, официальный, как и vedabase.com

----------


## Константин Федоров

Хорошо, спасибо Прабху. Скажите еще, есть ли какой-то адрес куда отсылать опечатки, чтобы здесь не плодить темы на форуме? Я могу, например, записывать все в файл, а потом отослать.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Хорошо, спасибо Прабху. Скажите еще, есть ли какой-то адрес куда отсылать опечатки, чтобы здесь не плодить темы на форуме? Я могу, например, записывать все в файл, а потом отослать.


ru.errors@bbt.se

----------

